# Fly Predators



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Fly Predators ~ For fly control ... has anyone used them before?

Pros ~ cons

I like the no pesticides ... :2thumb:
I like they are natural ...
and the way it stands right now I'm spending 50 bucks a month on fly traps and sticky paper.

The vet was out today for the yearly shots for the horses and we got talking about fly control ... he gave the predators a high mark. He hates the pesticides also and told me to make a homemade spray for the trails. (This guy is my kind of vet. )

But before I order (the little killers) I thought I would ask if anyone had used them before ...

Thanks


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

I haven't, but a lot of people on the horse forum I'm on swear by them.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

dust them with D.E.? :dunno:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

In my research I've never came across anything on D.E. and horses ... need to do a look and see.

Flies have been thick this year, and the vet said it has been a problem all over the area ... but he did notice a difference with the barns that used the 
fly predators. (and he did say it surprised him ... )

Right now ... I willing to try anything!!!!!!!!!!!! :gaah:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Fly Predators ~ For fly control ... has anyone used them before?


We used them for a couple years and yes, they do help. But... if you have neighbors that provide flies a medium for breeding, you're still going to have flies. Our closest neighbor had half a dozen cows so while the predators reduced OUR population it did nothing for the ones across the road.

The company even mentions that on their website. "Tell your neighbors to use them for maximum benefit."


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> We used them for a couple years and yes, they do help. But... if you have neighbors that provide flies a medium for breeding, you're still going to have flies. Our closest neighbor had half a dozen cows so while the predators reduced OUR population it did nothing for the ones across the road.
> 
> The company even mentions that on their website. "Tell your neighbors to use them for maximum benefit."


Thanks for the tip!

And they are on the way. (cheaper than I thought also. :2thumb


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Luck. Let us know what you think.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Good Luck. Let us know what you think.


Will do ! :wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well the little Mass Murderers are here. (can you say ... quick ship! ) Now we wait for them to hatch ...


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I never heard of fly predators and just stumbled across this thread today...how are they working out?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They have hatched and been put on duty ... 

The company I placed the order from said it would take a little time for them to work their magic. The second order will be here on the first if July and after that each month till Sept.

The fly Predators will break the life cycle of the fly. (so they all tell me. ) So by the first week of July I should see a difference. :2thumb:


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> They have hatched and been put on duty ...
> 
> The company I placed the order from said it would take a little time for them to work their magic. The second order will be here on the first if July and after that each month till Sept.
> 
> The fly Predators will break the life cycle of the fly. (so they all tell me. ) So by the first week of July I should see a difference. :2thumb:


What company did you order from? Having the same problem on this side of the mountain even as cool as it has been. B


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> What company did you order from? Having the same problem on this side of the mountain even as cool as it has been. B


This is the company we ordered from ...

http://www.spalding-labs.com/?UrlRe...?q=fly+predators&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> This the company we ordered from ...
> 
> http://www.spalding-labs.com/?UrlRe...?q=fly+predators&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC


Thanks for the info. Am heading there now.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

i did reduce flies considerably one summer using traps; take a 2 liter soda bottle, cut off the top 1/3rd and stuff it inside the bottom part like a funnel. put in bait. flies go in, cant get out. throw the whole thing away when it gets full. sounds very simple, but it did cut the population 75% when i tried it. works for wasps too, but they like a sweet bait. for flies, use something like a little old hamburger in some water.


----------

